# shark fishing out of Galveston



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello fellow 2collers Im looking for someone I can shark fish with before the summer is over. I sold my last boat and only have a small jon boat to fish the bays(when there is no wind). Id like to have my son (13yo) and possibly the wife with me if possible, and Id cover ALL the gas, baits, leaders and rods if you dont have any. I work Dupont schedule so Im very flexible on when we can go. Pm me and let me know if anyone is interested, Thanks in advance.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Still looking, Im off monday and this coming weekend!


----------

